# Ragdoll - Found. North East.



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The Ragdoll Rehome Group has been advised that a young Raggie has been found in the Blyth area. She has obviously been well cared for being in good condition and well groomed. She may have just got out and there is probably a very worried owner out there. 

Anyone who may know of anyone who has lost their cat please call Dawn on 01442 381509 

Thank you.


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
I thought I read some where about young ragdoll lost /stolen from reddish , stockport


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww poor baby. I take it she isn't chipped?. If only people got their cats chipped then when they were found they would have more chance of getting back to the owners.
If you pm me her colour pattern I watch out to see if anyone has reported one being missing on the web.


----------

